# Duckweed. Good? Bad?



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

I have come across some duckweed that has been growing in my friends fish tank. It looks cool, but I have heard that it can grow like crazy to the point of annoyance. I wanted to add it to my moving pool area in my RETF tank. The fish tank is healthy and hasn't been treated for anything (fungus, bacterial infections) Any suggestions? Thanks. :wink:


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

I use it in the pond area of one of my show tanks. It does grow like crazy and the frogs track it around a bit, but I like the way it looks in this particular tank. When it gets too thick I simply scoop a few spoon fulls and discard it. 

I have also started using it in my tadpole containers to help with nitrogen and waste control. It serves this purpose well.

Steven


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

One thing is for sure. If you do decide to grow it and you get surplus, give the surplus to any friends you have with herbivorous African Cichlids. They LOVE the stuff. :wink:


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry if I'm hi-jacking, but don't they need high light to grow?


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

Imho, there's a reason it has the word "weed" at the end 

If you do get it, it _will_ cover 100% of your water surface in no time at all, and then some. If this is what you want, then go ahead.


----------



## Derailz (Apr 3, 2006)

As an aquarist as well as a frogger, I can say that Duckweed is the most annoying thing that I know of, it grows really, really well with even a little light on it, haven't tried it in a viv yet because of the growth rate.
Bob


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

It wont grow too well in deep to medium shade, but it will survive. Thats a nice way of having duckweed. But any kind of direct light directly leads to explosive, exponential growth. The duckweed will soon grow on the shoreline as well as on the surface of the water. So tread carefully and be prepared for a fight with the duckweed if you try to grow anything else in that water.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

I have some duckweed in my fish tanks and its a PITA, still haven't gotten rid of it and originally I had like one tiny piece (55g and 10g)

I have another floater, I believe it's called Salvia minima which is similar to duckweed but larger and reproduces by runners so they're clumps. If you want some I could send you a bit. Not sure how much I have since I've been taking it out a lot to get rid of it.

-Andrew
ps. Is salvia minima duckweeds latin name and am I mixing them?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

duckweed is _Lemna minor_ or any other species of _Lemna_
Its a flowering plant believe it or not. 
_Salvinia minima_ or the more common _Salvinia natans_ and _Salvinia molesta_ are related to ferns, and related to Azolla, floating fern.

I have a few strands of this, and it too can become invasive in the tank. In my tank it was the only thing that killed off the duckweed, but now its more or less just floating around. No longer an annoyance. Again, it all has to do with light levels that reach the surface of the water.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Alrighty had my names right! 

I hadn't had it kill of my duckweed, thats a bit weird it did for you!

-Andrew


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

a hill said:


> Alrighty had my names right!
> 
> I hadn't had it kill of my duckweed, thats a bit weird it did for you!
> 
> -Andrew


It simply out grew it.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

if you have problems with duckweed, i have one word for you: guppies. they were the only thing that got rid of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Minus well go for _Gambusia_. Guppies on steroids. Hehe.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

"Salvinia molesta"? I would keep the children away from those plants.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

the_noobinator said:


> if you have problems with duckweed, i have one word for you: guppies. they were the only thing that got rid of it.


Well it isn't that big of a problem at the moment, and I don't want guppies going BANG and exploding in my tank either... thats what my shrimp are supposed to do!

-Andrew


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah and the tank I've got the duckweed in, the guppies would end up as salamander food :lol: Aquabid tends to have a decent variety of floaters that show up, and maybe some of them are worth a try. But basically... given still water and the correct lighting, all floaters will take over. Significant water movement and incorrect lighting are the only things that would really keep them from growing over the whole surface... or something eating them  Duckweed tends tend to be one of the most invasive since it does well in the broadest range of conditions.


----------

